# Amano shrimp turning red



## Reuben

Any ideas why this might happen?   A quick google around didn't turn up much, but what did come up did not sound good!

It's just one individual, the others are still grey/transparent.  The pink one is still out and about doing 'shrimp things' and has been pink for about a week.

Tank is EI fert, Co2, and Excel (3ml per day).  Size is 125L, 60% water change every other day.

Help!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

I had one live normally and it was the colour of a  raw Prawn lol.


----------



## NanoJames

I though it depended on what they ate but that might just be a myth. Like you and Nathaniel, I have a shrimp (an orange cherry shrimp) who's back section of the body turned the colour of a dead shrimp over night! I'll try and get a picture for you, it's bizarre!
Cheers


----------



## Trevor Pleco

Seems your shrimp is on the booze or too much sun !
I know they go whitish and lose there transparent look if they are stressed and not happy..


----------



## stu_

IME whenever mine have turned a more 'orangery' colour, the end is nigh.......
Any ideas how old it may be ?


----------



## Reuben

Well the red amano is no more found it dead today...

Wonder why they go red.


----------



## Trevor Pleco

Sorry to hear... yeah they live up to about two years max I understand..


----------



## viktorlantos

Trevor Pleco said:


> Sorry to hear... yeah they live up to about two years max I understand..


 
Around 4 or 5 approx. But others may have older ones too.
However many escape before they would die from the age


----------



## Trevor Pleco

that sounds better, would hate to loose all mine so soon..

Was just was reading other reports on the web where 18 months to 2 years was mentioned..


----------



## LondonDragon

Trevor Pleco said:


> 18 months to 2 years was mentioned.


This is more for the cherry and crystal varieties, I have had Amanos for 6 years!


----------



## foxfish

I like Amanos, they are far more fun to watch than CRS if only they were naturally red!


----------



## Trevor Pleco

foxfish said:


> I like Amanos, they are far more fun to watch than CRS if only they were naturally red!


 

agreed, I'm sure that will evolve and surface in the hobby one day..


----------



## aquascape1987

I read in a PFK article about Amanos, that when they turn white/pink/red it is a sign of some type of poisoning. Which seems to concur with yours dying shortly afterwards.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=6305


----------

